# Do you recommend free weights or machines?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:Free Weights or Machines? Why do you recommend using free weights on your weight gain website musclegaintips.com? Are they really necessary to build muscle? If so, why do gyms have more machines instead of free weights?Answer:Free weights are absolutely necessary, and in my opinion a requirement for muscle building. Machines are excellent for isolation exercises [...]

*Read More...*


----------

